# Unknown disease



## FoxLock (Jan 22, 2012)

I have two fish (female betta & mickymouse swordtail) showing signs of disease. However i'm not sure which sickness it is,side fins have white film on them and looks like it;s eating away at the fins. Also has a few larger white dots on the body. I thought it was fin rot at first then moved onto the idea of Ick. I'm jus not 100% and dont wanna treat them for the wrong sickness. The pleco in the tank seems to show no signs of anything yet. So far i raised the water temp to 85F and have been using melafix to hopefully help the fins heal idk if its doing much thou. Any ideas would be great, thanks.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

For swords with unknown disease, start with clean water and salt. 

I don't like high temps for livebearers. hot enough to kill ich by itself would kill the fish. Med high temps speeds up the ich while stressing the fish. You don't want to speed up the ich life cycle unless you have a med in the water to kill the parasite in the free-swimming phase. If you think it might be ich and/or something else, try a combo med. 

Try to get a good pic, and look at pics on disease sites. Always make sure there isn't any water quality issue.


----------



## dconner2 (Feb 14, 2012)

What is your water quality like? A white film is kinda vague, if you can get a clear picture that could be helpful. It seems like you might have ich and a opportunistic bacteria and/or fungus.


----------

